# 350Z Soft Top



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Followed one today. First thought that struck me was how some manufacturers copy a successful theme. Audi really got there first with the TTC & TTR and several have followed.

The other was how claustraphobic it looked inside with such a shallow rear window.

The TT may not be the quickest or the most exciting but it sure as hell looks the tops as is the build quality.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

ttstu said:


> Followed one today.


How come my 350Z brochure pack didn't have one of them in then?

You sure???????

(did someone spike your drink in the Bell (Hungry Horse))


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

That's a good point 'cos although I don't really follow cars that much being into bikes I have never heard or seen any mention of a soft top. So got close enough to check.

It was a 53 plate.
The plate was square not rectangular so could have been an import?
It was that bronze colour that they all seem to be. Is that the only colour they do them in?
It had a Nissan badge in the centre.
And had a 350Z badge to the left of what I suppose was the boot.

Perhaps it was an import or a personal chop job but I wasn't imagining it.


----------



## R15K TT (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.freshalloy.com/site/cars/nis ... home.shtml


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yes, it was an import... car not available in the UK yet.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Have to say that for all my love of the TT I think the 350Z does a more successful job of creating an equially sexy soft top version of a coupe.

I mean the TTR is gorgeous, but does look a little ungainly (to me) from some angles. I rather like the 350Z soft top though from just about every angle.

Oh, and when you put the top up or down the passanger seat (whether someone is in it or not) tilts forward slightly. Very odd. But the closest we'll get to an ejector seat?!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As I rattled on several times to the Kneesworth crew last night, expect an announcement from Nissan around October regarding the 350z ragtop in the UK, and anticipate deliveries from early next year.

The one you saw was definately an import model - the square numberplate recess is the absolute giveaway (combined with the fact that Nissan haven't imported any themselves yet!).

The 350z is available in 6 colours in the UK, and a couple more worldwide - but Sunset is quite popular. Strangely, red is the least popular...

FWIW I really miss roof-down driving. I like the look of the 350z, and agree its a better looking car relative to its Coupe brother than the TTR is to the TTC. I don't think it looks claustraphobic at all... but time will tell.

Finances permitting, I'll definately be test driving one as soon as I can (UK model) with a view to changing my high mileage Coupe early next year...

(One final chuckle - TT build quality? hahahahaha :lol: )


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

is it a rag top or (please!!) a folding steel roof. I realise the thread title is 'soft top' but hey, I was kinda hoping it would be steel.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ttimp said:


> is it a rag top or (please!!) a folding steel roof. I realise the thread title is 'soft top' but hey, I was kinda hoping it would be steel.


No, its a ragtop. Saves a bit of weight - but it DOES fold nicely under a "speedster" looking rear panel, rather than sit gathering dirt (or needing a manual cover fitted) like the TTR hood...

Mods, is this thread less likely to cause offence in the "Other Marques" section? I just know I'm about to get flamed for talking about the bloody 350z on a TT forum again!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fookin' stunning, IMHO...


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> ttimp said:
> 
> 
> > is it a rag top or (please!!) a folding steel roof. I realise the thread title is 'soft top' but hey, I was kinda hoping it would be steel.
> ...


FWIW I think this is OK here rather than in "other marques" because it comparing the Z ragtop with the TTR. Something I am interested in. (Edit:- Oh well, the thread got moved while I was replying, no probs though.)

I agree this Z looks very nice. I think the pearl blue colour matches the car well. The automatic tonneau cover is much better than the TTR manual version. I assume, however, that it will not have the TTR quattro roadhandling. I have had the pleasure of comparing mine to a Z4 BMW 3.0 and the 4WD on the TT is much much better in the twisty bits.

With my new replacement DSG box, I must say it will take a lot to get me to change it now, even the tin-tops (like the new SLK) don't entice me.

I just hope the revised TTR (whenever it comes - 2005?) will have an auto cover like this Z. It's a nice car and keeps the sector fresh with ideas.

Jim.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Mods, is this thread less likely to cause offence in the "Other Marques" section? I just know I'm about to get flamed for talking about the bloody 350z on a TT forum again!


As if that would happen. :roll: :wink:

Moved just in case.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> Fookin' stunning, IMHO...


Hi jampott,

Yep, sure is a great looker. Thanks for the various piccies. Better in the Pearl Blue than other colours IMHO.

Jim.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Does look nice.....might be tempted!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jimfew said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ttimp said:
> ...


Its been moved 

FWIW, the TT has good GRIP, not necessarily good HANDLING, (purely MHO)

The TT is (however you look at it) a FWD car. I know it has a Quattro badge, but the Haldex 4WD system is not 4WD in the usual sense of the word, despite Audi marketing it as "permanent".

This means it has the usual handling characteristics of a FWD car - and the rear wheels are only "driven" if the front is already struggling.

Driving a TT at medium speed into a corner and putting the power down HARD results in a very smooth bend indeed. The car tracks nicely, grips well, and "drives" round, slingshotting out of the bend well. Driven too fast into a corner, it will understeer (the V6 even more so) and if you take your foot off the accelerator, you'll probably find it snap back into shape, and leave you able to press on again.

The RWD Zed, on the other hand, needs finer throttle balance when putting the power down in the middle of a bend. You can't just boot it and know that it will track round the bend the same as the TT - but if you open up the throttle properly, it will corner every bit as well as the TT - it just needs a little more thought and a different style of driving. It, too, has amazing levels of grip.

Driving too fast into a bend? That's where the fun begins  The RWD has no understeer tendencies, and you can balance the car on throttle and steering (providing you have some tread on your tyres, which I don't!)...

They are different beasts, but with the TT, "handling" is often confused with "grip"... as it is hard to feel what is happening with a (standard) TT.

The blue is certainly stunning. I've every belief its the colour I'd choose for the roadster. As much as I love the Sunset, the blue is nicer. I chose the Sunset for my Coupe because I really wanted the Alezan leather, and couldn't spec it with Azure (blue) paintwork... Next time around I'll do something different


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

What do you think it will cost when it arrives ? About 26K ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm guessing about Â£2k premium on an equivalent Coupe. So expect Â£26.5 to Â£27k for the standard model, and Â£29.5 to Â£30k for the GT pack (plus Â£1k extra for the optional RAYS alloys and Â£xxxx for whatever NISMO bits you might like!)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have to say it looks nicer in those shots than the one I saw on the road some months back.


----------



## jtr63 (Jan 31, 2003)

Anyone got any pictures of it with the top up ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Here


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

jimfew said:


> . I have had the pleasure of comparing mine to a Z4 BMW 3.0 and the 4WD on the TT is much much better in the twisty bits.
> 
> Jim.


Was that in the wet? I presume it must have been and if so you have a fair point. In the dry though you'll TT will be almost entirely acting in FWD (understeering) mode and the Z4 will be of course RWD (understeering noticeably less!)

With regards to the 350Z Conv - lovely from some angles, but the back to me looks quite wrong. Also, having seen several in the flesh in Vegas, it looks extremely wrong with the hood up...

Damian


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

It does look quite good. The next car I get will have to be another cabrio and this could be a contender. I will have to get over my badge snobbery though and admit to driving a Nissan :wink: (albeit a very good one).


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

bilbos said:


> I will have to get over my badge snobbery though and admit to driving a Nissan :wink: (albeit a very good one).


Or you just change them as Jampott has done! :wink:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

snaxo said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > . I have had the pleasure of comparing mine to a Z4 BMW 3.0 and the 4WD on the TT is much much better in the twisty bits.
> ...


Hi snaxo,

Actually it was in the dry and neither of us gave any quarter. On the straight bits the BM had the edge (just) but around corners, it was considerably outclassed by the TT. I didn't ease up, in fact I powered through all the corners (quite frightening for me really and would not have had the guts to do it without the adrenalin). The BM had too much oversteer and rear wheel grip failed and forced the driver (actually a good friend) to ease off. The challenge was done at a disused airport.

Not a scientific experiement but I was really chuffed to beat him. Truthfully I was testing my new DSG gearbox as it had just been replaced.

I really got the feeling that all four wheels had power down on them through the corners though and at the extremes I got 4 wheel drift, neither under or oversteer. Tyres are in nearly new nick on mine but partially worn on the BM's.

One other point, mine was DSG and his was manual!

Great fun and adrenalin packed! He has challenged me to a rematch.

Jim.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

jimfew said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > jimfew said:
> ...


Hi Jim

Hmm having had a TT (225) for 2.5 years prior to the Z4, I would say both cars handle well enough in the dry - but the TT has unquestionably more understeer (I believe this has been a little improved on the 3.2). I do not find my Z4 oversteers at all in the dry - if anything it has a tendency to understeer slightly (but as I mentioned - less than the 225 TT). The wet is a different matter though - but the BM DSC system is particularly capable at ensuring you don't lose it (unless you are being plain silly I would imagine).

Personally I would say that in the dry I am able to drive faster through corners in the Z than in the TT. The only problem in the 'standard' Z is if the road surface is poor - the damn RunFlat tyres cause the car to get quite 'skittish' - I will be replacing mine with non run-flats when the time comes and then I really feel strongly the Z4 will perform better than the Audi through corners. Certainly on the track, from what I have seen, the Z4 is the faster machine (and virtually on a par with the Boxster).

If, however, the corners you were taking were causing the Z4 driver to have to make a number of gear shifts - then no doubt in this situation your DSC gearbox would have given you an advantage.

Sounds like you and your friend are having fun with the comparison anyway! 

Damian


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

snaxo,

I think you have got it right. On the day I think it was probably down to sheer guts and not a real comparison of the cars. Gear changes in the corner might have been adverse for him.

He has challenged again (he says on a real circuit this time) and I think I would put money on the Z this time. If the adrenalin lasts out, I'll give him a run for his money.

As you say, great fun, and I really liked the Z anyway as I think the "bangle" design looks good on the car.

Jim.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

> Does look nice.....might be tempted!


I would have agreed, but the jap built interior will put u off


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Saw an import one (Nissan Fairlady!) in West Horsley on Saturday, in black. On the forecourt for Â£36k !!!!

Did nothing to change my mind, have to be honest. G/F thought it was very uninspiring. The Coupe Nizmo next to it look MUCH nicer!!!

Damian


----------

